

Doblet (YC S14) Plans to Be Everywhere Your Phone Charger Isn't - slewis
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/18/y-combinators-doblet-plans-to-be-everywhere-your-phone-charger-isnt/

======
elyrly
Wonderful idea that should gain traction at Bar/Clubs

------
roymaximus
awesome

